
Woman hatches ducks from supermarket bought eggs - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-52838747
======
aurizon
Why not? Eggs can endure room temperature, and in Europe they dod not chill
eggs in supermarket cooler. Ducks, being water birds, may well have eggs that
endure cooling better than chicken eggs.

